# I need a favour if somebody has some time.



## goboenomo (Jul 20, 2008)

Would somebody be able to go to my baking thread (link in my signature) and take the pictures I have posted and repost them not using photobucket? I cannot see any photos from photobucket, nor can I go to the website, and I don't have the photos on the computer. Please and thank you.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

can you see this one?


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you, texasgirl.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

that's strange, it didn't work this time


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

here is one more. i'll go fix the others and post soon.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

2 more to go.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

here you go.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

ok, that's all of them.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 20, 2008)

<3 thank you!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

i went ahead and made these jpg's too. in case you have any trouble with those links.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome. The others worked just fine too. Thanks again.


----------



## jkath (Jul 20, 2008)

texas, I wish I could've given you karma for each photo!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2008)

jkath said:


> texas, I wish I could've given you karma for each photo!



I gave her karma for you!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

aww, thank you, but, it wasn't anything big to do.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes it was Stacy that was  such a nice thing to do..Mom to the rescue again Karma coming 

cj


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool of you to do that, and cool we get to see the pics too! LOL.


----------



## Cookinggal (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, i'm new. U guys are so helpful and i really like this forum


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Cookinggal said:


> Hi, i'm new. U guys are so helpful and i really like this forum


 
that is what this place is all about.


----------

